# Points



## walking dude (Jan 26, 2008)

i gave out points just once today........then tried again.........and said i gave out to many rep points the last 24 hours..............

huh?


----------



## glued2it (Jan 26, 2008)

I swore I only gave out 3 the other day.

I think it's somewhere here.

*Admin CP -> vBulletin Options -> User Reputation Options


Minimum Reputation Count*


----------



## kookie (Jan 26, 2008)

They are ractioning you guys. 

lol.

Kookie


----------



## glued2it (Jan 26, 2008)

D88de I figured it out. I think. I can't remember how it works exactly. Settings are different for every forum but here's my theory. with rep points, some of it is hard coded is some of it isn't but none the less.

I think the higher rep you have, the more points somebody receives when you give them.

So the limit is based on how many points and not how many times you give them.

this is only my theory. Jeff will know about this more than I

Here is the list of the top rep. here

That's why I think were having the problems. seems rich had this problem recently too.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 26, 2008)

glued.......been there done that..........thankx.............i know where i am at..........

but i have given out at LEAST 4 rep's in a day, just the other day..........

i don't believe it can be that........cause there has been some GREAT efforts posted today.........that i wanna give..........SHOCK! ! ! ........attat boys...........and i have been able to do more than just one atta boy per day.......recently


----------



## glued2it (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm restricted to 2 of them a day.


----------



## glued2it (Jan 26, 2008)

You should have more, So feel free to pass them out till their gone


----------



## glued2it (Jan 26, 2008)

yea then there must be a problem. I'm stumped!

There goes my theory!


----------



## desertlites (Jan 27, 2008)

if u ran out u guys u can have mine!


----------



## walking dude (Jan 27, 2008)

wow.......i was just able to add points to desert...........


----------



## richtee (Jan 27, 2008)

Feel my pain.


----------



## smokeinpa (Jan 27, 2008)

You must have used up your quota for the month. Maybe you guys will get more at the beginning of Febuary.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 27, 2008)

Same here only 2 in 24 hr period??????????Why???????????If I think they deserve it I should be able to give them or they should do away with the darn point giving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## richtee (Jan 27, 2008)

I suggest to all who have an opinion to express on this to send a PM to Jeff, Dutch, Monty or Ron.


----------

